# 8' Kage Snow Pusher



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

8' Kage snow pusher. Has hydraulics that angle the plow and the box can be removed seconds. Can be used as an angled snow pusher, or remove the box (by tilting the attachment forward) to use it as a snowplow. Fits universal skid steer mounts. Has been stored inside its entire life and all original paint. Very productive unit and also has a spring loaded trip edge. Downsizing our operation and this unit is no longer used. Located in Noblesville, IN 46060 $4,000 OBO


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

interested. please reply with your contact info or reach out to me at 812-333-5296. thanks


----------



## marksn (Nov 30, 2010)

sold


----------

